# Extreme Outdoor Products Sight



## Fishcop669 (Oct 20, 2010)

I purchased the rear sight add on and really like it - it works very well for me at 60 yards (5 inch group). I feel it is better than most rear sight products as it doesn't greatly obstruct your view of the target, and it doesn't have yet another ring to look through (causing tunnel vision). It's pricey, and I could have made my own I suppose, but I like it regardless.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

*Peepless Archery Sight*

I use Perrys No Peep Check it out! www.perrysnopeep.com


----------

